# Out of Port Aransas



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

How far out past the Port Aransas jetties are the closest rigs or uderwater structure? Is there a link to a map of any of these places? Thanks in advance for replies. Not too big of a boat (18' w/ 75 hp Merc & 10 hp honda kicker) so need to stay within a few of miles of shore.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

There are a few platforms in the 5-10 mile range, plus the ship anchorage, and a couple of wrecks. Platforms and ship anchorage will be easy to see from the jetties. Will try to get back on this evening and give you some numbers for wrecks in the area


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

1st rig is nine miles.....Ship mooring is 5 to 6 miles


----------



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

The closest rig is actually 4 miles north up san jose island from the North jetty.
If your fishing in close, best bet is go try around the ships for some kings and ling. Not a whole lot has been caught off the rigs due to everyone in the world fishing them as soon as it gets calm. Depending on the tide, going to the ship anchorage could be a waste of gas, since on a good incoming tide the Kingfish will be right at the mouth of the jetties.


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks for all replies. Will be bringing my boat down to A. P. soon. So far, I've just been a a shore caster .I didn't realized that kingfish could be had near the mouth of the jetties. Can't wait to give it a try. FF


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

To Yakfisher. Looking forward to getting some numbers for a couple of wrecks, when you get a chance. Thanks. Dennis (aka FF)


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

Figfarmer said:


> thanks for all replies. Will be bringing my boat down to A. P. soon. So far, I've just been a a shore caster .I didn't realized that kingfish could be had near the mouth of the jetties. Can't wait to give it a try. FF


On a calm day (like today judging by the webcams) boats will be lined up just outside the jetties like a parking lot.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Figfarmer said:


> To Yakfisher. Looking forward to getting some numbers for a couple of wrecks, when you get a chance. Thanks. Dennis (aka FF)


Yeah sorry, I slipped completely, tatooing note to my hand as we speak so I will get it done tonight. Capt Brad has a good point too, with clean water and a moving tide. Kings will frequently be on teh jetties and sometimes even into the bay system


----------



## REELBEAST (Aug 3, 2007)

Try running out of Packery. Lots of rigs within range of your boat, escpecially this week. We will be diving this weekend as the bite offshore has been extremely slow, we work the rigs just North of Pakery, they are only about 6 miles offshore and just a couple of miles North of Pakery. PM me if you want to talk, I live here in Aransas Pass and run an offshore charter service.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Doh got home today and realized my boat is not at the house right now, shop has it. Will get some numbers as soon as I get her back


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks to all. I'm in California , at present time. I'm a winter Texan. I have a house down the street from HEB (Arch St) in A.P. Will be driving down for the winter sometime in early November (yes, hauling my boat 2000 miles one way. Tired of being down there every winter without a boat ). Hope the fish will hang around 'til I get back down there. FF


----------

